# new year post your vrt dyno results



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

New year is coming. I know threads like this are common but thought id see whats new. Ill go first!
Dyno numbers and build Info:
2.8
268 cams
stock block
arp rod bolts
8.5:1 headspacer
holset hx35
custom Sri
38mm gate
3" straight exhaust
C2 42# chip

436hp/451 tq
20#s


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

1998 GTI
Stock block and head
8.5 to 1 head spacer
EIP clone turbo manifold
Tial 38mm wg
Precision T67 journal bearing turbo
TurboXS front mount
3" turbo back exhaust
Promaf with C2 630 file and injectors
Euroclone intake manifold
434.9 whp and 445 tq with maf based water/alky setup.


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice numbers. What boost?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

This thread is missing videos and dyno graphs:beer:opcorn:

Good numbers though:thumbup:


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

Here is the first and best run of the day, 23psi. Running ridiculously rich in the mid range and leaning out to proper numbers towards redline.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

519whp, 435lb/ft 

97 gtivr6
UM pro-maf
stock head with piper 264 cams
stock block , rods . pistons
ARp Rod and Head bolts
9.0:1 headspacer with mk4 gasket.
HGP/wagertuning SRI
Kinetic manifold
PRECISION BB6262 T4 .68
3" dp and exhaust
custom intercooler and plumbing
AEM water meth
Bosch 044 pump


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

500hp!? Nice. Boost #s?


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> 519whp, 435lb/ft
> 
> 97 gtivr6
> UM pro-maf
> ...


Graph please ? and what boost pressure?


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

think it was 23psi


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

1988 mk2 vr6turbo
593whp 449tq

Stock head w/ arp
Stock block
9:1 headspacer w/ mls
Link g4 standalone
1700cc injectors and 2x bosch 044
Custom dual plenum intake manifold
Holset hx52 
4" downpipe to 3,5" exhaust
Big intercooler
30psi boost on e85 fuel

Don't have a graph but i will dyno it again when im done
with haldex conversion


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Stock 2.8 w/ arp rod, main and head stude
Short runner
Obd 2 um 42#
Intercooled
Tial 38mm 
8.5 compression 
Gt35r .83 (? Can't remember correct size)
12-15 psi 
330 whp and 300 torque
It was hot as **** when I did the dyno








I have a video as well

Had a boost leak at the throttle body. Afr was a little off


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Dimmu said:


> Stock 2.8 w/ arp rod, main and head stude
> Short runner
> Obd 2 um 42#
> Intercooled
> ...


Stock compression?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

No. Ha I'll edit it.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VWallin: Badass as always from you. In 2015, your car is gonna be so fast. Haha. Hope to see it someday 
A set off Techtonics 288's should really show on your graph


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

288s and a big turbo suck. Terrible choice for a daily.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Stock compression?





Dimmu said:


> No. Ha I'll edit it.


Intercooled, 8.5:1 and 42# tune, turn that thing up please.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I need a diff first.. It breaks tire till 60. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

26psi. Tuning for 35+ this year!


----------



## oneslowvrt (Jan 5, 2015)

3.0 12v vr6
268 TT
TT valve springs
je 9:1 pistons
9:1 head spacer
arp headstuds
arp rod bolts
m20 intake manifold
PTE 6766
e85
lugtronic

674hp 575ftlbs
28psi

pushed the car to around 32psi for most of the year.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

674? That's impressive. Trans mods? Clutch?


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## oneslowvrt (Jan 5, 2015)

lugtronic 5spd dog box
CM twin disc


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

oneslowvrt said:


> 3.0 12v vr6
> 268 TT
> TT valve springs
> je 9:1 pistons
> ...


that's one slow vrt .... good job


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

oneslowvrt said:


> 3.0 12v vr6
> 268 TT
> TT valve springs
> je 9:1 pistons
> ...


Wow. What injectors?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

New screen name @1slowvrt ?  :thumbup:


----------



## oneslowvrt (Jan 5, 2015)

yes I tired contacting vortex to get my old screenname unlocked but never got a response so this is the new one.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

This thread should be named: "The most optimistic dyno I've ever visited" 

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

2.9 12v vr6
Dsr 256 cams
Stock head
Weisco 9:1 pistons
Afi Turbo manifold
arp headstuds
arp main studs
Short runner intake manifold
PTE 6765 
E85
Microtech Standalone.
26" slicks

674whp 593ftlbs
28psi Mustang dyno


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

vr-vagman said:


> This thread should be named: "The most optimistic dyno I've ever visited"
> 
> Happy New Year to all!


How so these are real numbers...?


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

SUPERCHARGED-JETTA said:


> 2.9 12v vr6
> Dsr 256 cams
> Stock head
> Weisco 9:1 pistons
> ...


Impressive! You and oneslowvrt are putting down damn near the same numbers running near similar setups! it's pretty amazing that vrt's can put up big numbers with short parts lists.


----------



## oneslowvrt (Jan 5, 2015)

SUPERCHARGED-JETTA said:


> 2.9 12v vr6
> Dsr 256 cams
> Stock head
> Weisco 9:1 pistons
> ...



Are those 26in slicks? what trans are you running?


----------



## oneslowvrt (Jan 5, 2015)

super73vw said:


> Wow. What injectors?


840cc injectors


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

oneslowvrt said:


> Are those 26in slicks? what trans are you running?


Running Aptuning's gear set, and yes they are 26" m&h.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

6766 12v 3.0
30psi tapering to 27 in top end.
Dynojet, C16 757whp 582tq spinning tires real bad...going back for 35psi+ and try to strap it better with better tires, hoping for 850-900whp if it hooks on the dyno


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

**** my numbers are weak compared to some of you guys. Half of you make twice the power my car does. Lol


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

marat_g60 said:


> Dynojet, C16 757whp 582tq spinning tires real bad...going back for 35psi+ and try to strap it better with better tires, hoping for 850-900whp


woah! Can't wait to see the times on that! :thumbup:


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Its a heavy a$$ Corrado, how fast could it possibly go😆? Need some sqs gears for the poor 02M now


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

marat_g60 said:


> Its a heavy a$$ Corrado, how fast could it possibly go? Need some sqs gears for the poor 02M now


Corrados are no heavier than mk3s




Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

Close to 2500lb with driver. I'm making a few adjustments on the car and then back to cft shop for 35+ psi tune.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Damn yours is on a diet, last time I weighed mine it was 2800 without me in it. Probably closer to 2700 since I made some changes. Hope u get traction at 35psi+, u dynoing with slicks?


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

Yes, dyno on slicks.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Interesting, dyno operator wouldnt let me use slicks, let me know how it hooks at those levels. Im going back soon as well


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Get some 235/60/15 mickey's for the dyno. .. or find a hub dyno


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Got 225 mt street radials..was using 235 r888's but spun past 30psi. Not sure if they'll work better, but planning on taking all my fat friends for better traction lol.
Im just not a fan of hub dynos, too much strain on the drivetrain. Buddy broke 4th gear in his type r tranny and cc twin disk wasnt too happy either. Hope dynojet works out next time


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Definitely more weight on the car will help. Good luck!


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

One of my friends put this together a while back.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

oneslowvrt said:


> 3.0 12v vr6
> 268 TT
> TT valve springs
> je 9:1 pistons
> ...


I can vouch for Alex's Gti this car is a monster.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

newcreation said:


> I can vouch for Alex's Gti this car is a monster.


So, this monster has static CR about 8:1 for E85 fuel (mostly alcohol) on 30psi !? What do you think? It would be very kind if someone tell us at what rpms are those hp numbers reached or just post a dyno graph. 674hp, are these on the wheels or on the FW? If on the FW, what and how are the losses measured?
I'm not offensive. Just want to make this thread even more informative, not just showing whose balls... Ops! Sorry! - Numbers are biggest.
Thanks!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Pretty sure these numbers are to the wheels


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mulk (Feb 12, 2011)

3.0L 24V VVT 
9:1 CR
1000cc EV14 injectors
98 pump gas
Stock cams
Holset HX40 Super turbo #18 turbinhousing /60mm comp/65mm turbin
653 hp 927nm on cranck
10.8 sec 211kmh 1/4 mile.


Dyno 3.0 VR6T


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

mulk said:


> 3.0L 24V VVT
> 9:1 CR
> 1000cc EV14 injectors
> 98 pump gas
> ...


Love your build Mulk. 9:1 ratio on 98 Euro pumpgas over 1.5 bar is ok ?
I just remember alot off headgaskets 7-8 years ago that went because guys boosted over 20psi /1.4 bar on pumpgas on 12v VR6s...


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Some damn impressive numbers in here. :beer:


----------



## oneslowvrt (Jan 5, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202007926667472&l=7842508913454663796

dyno video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3URc0GpExk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goBk2CrNDPQ

some race footage

the final compression of my motor is below 8:1 with e85. it is a very safe set up. I plan on running around 9.5:1 this season on e85. sorry I don't have a picture of my dyno graph I will try to get one.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I just watched that video.. That thing rips!


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Street..
3.3L 24V VVT 
8.5:1 CR
Uni 1000cc Files 
264/260 Cams
GT35/T04z
HPA DSG

New File befor Dyno.
Steve


----------



## oneslowvrt (Jan 5, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203752515521103&l=9a6e60b2d3

here is my dyno chart that big curve backwards is the dyno lifting the load on the car.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

This was a few months ago.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I need lugtronic dammit. Too bad the waiting time on that is crazy.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## oneslowvrt (Jan 5, 2015)

lugtronic wait time isnt bad at all...


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

It is not about the Lugtronic. It is mostly about the tuner. You could get the same results on Megasquirt or many other standalones. The man is most important...always!
... and this car should go much better for almost 700hp on the wheels. Generally, Dynapack dyno power numbers are inflated and easily manipulated . Don't be mislaid.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

By buying Lugtronic, you do get the man "the tuner" behind it for tuning support... yes you can get the same result with other standalones that's available like Supercharged - Jetta's corrado with the Microtech standalone. 

Fwd problems putting all that power to the ground, and that's not 674hp through all the gears as well... 

Dyno numbers are just a tuning tool...


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> ...
> 
> Dyno numbers are just a tuning tool...


Oh yes, that's very popular saying when numbers don't match the reality and physical capacity of an engine. I'm not quite agree with that because:

1. With wrong/inflated power numbers you make wrong and expensive decisions about switching to bigger injectors, turbo, cams....etc without real need. 
2. The inflated numbers create wrong impressions about the tuner, make you think the job is done even on 100+% and you're happy to pay even more for the service.
3. With inflated power numbers you could be easily humiliated on the strip/street by a "weaker" car if you don't know your real power level.
4. ....

All this is wrongly spent money from your pocket.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

vr-vagman said:


> Oh yes, that's very popular saying when numbers don't match the reality and physical capacity of an engine


Just out of curiosity, how quick (et and mph in the 1/4 mile) should these cars actually be going with their said power levels? 

Could it be they are actually making these numbers and just not driving the cars at their 100+% at the track? 

Does power to weight comes into play with the track numbers?

I'm just curious how it should be done...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dyno numbers is just a bi-product of the tuning and all data on the rollers should be shown to give a true picture of the tune.

On the strip the car will perform best when variables are within min/max tolerances and driver is the best he can be..which normally is the challenge.
Steve


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Now that is a good explanation! :thumbup:
:beer:


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

Making power is one thing! Getting the car down the track is another. I use boost by gear and 26" slicks and still have traction issues. The only way to get things figured out is seat time and adjustments.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

SUPERCHARGED-JETTA said:


> Making power is one thing! Getting the car down the track is another. I use boost by gear and 26" slicks and still have traction issues. The only way to get things figured out is seat time and adjustments.


:thumbup:
Steve


----------

